# GPS software not working on Samsung omnia



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

hey,
i recently bought a Samsung Omnia, and acquired a version on tomtom navigator 6 for it.
i cannot connect to the GPS device. is there some kind of activation i need to do?
any ideas?


----------



## dadashark (Feb 14, 2009)

I have been using palm tungsten primarily to run an expense software called expenseplus by walletware. It tracks expenses on the road and downloads them to my pc so I can print expense reports for my records. I recently bought a Verizon blackberry curve 8330 to replace it and found no software to replace expensplus. I now intend to trade my blackberry with another Verizon phone. A palm Centrino (OS 5.2.9) will run my expenseplus software, but I would prefer the Samsung Omnia (windows 6.1) Do you know of any expense tracking software that will run on a Samsung Omnia?


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

oh for crying out loud! can you create another, more relevant thread please? you're not the only one here trying to get blasted answers!


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know if this helps or not, but here is a youtube video showing someone setting it up. I think they are also using GPSGate.


----------

